# Names Please!!!! STILL NO NAME!



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

Finally figured out how to get pics on here so now i need help naming my new little girl!!! I kinda want something that would go with bella but it doesnt have to... help me out!
:wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

she looks like an ' Angel ' to me


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I would have to call her button as shes as cute as and tiny :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow I like mandy!


----------



## jennabennabebe (Jul 12, 2005)

how about brownie since its those colors


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

i think ' baby ' would be nice , bella and baby sound good 2gether!!x

:wave:


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

i call bella and my boyfriend baby though so it would confuse her...


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

What about sophia? Bella and Sophia. Sophia and Bella... Does she look like a sophia to you? Both names are italian and they sound cute together but i dunno if she really loooks like a sophia...


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

How about mira?...mira-bella  :wave:


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Thumbelina,Bella,Tinkerbell sound like cute names for a female chi.


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

yeah i love the name bella too considering my other chi is named bella :wink: i think it would be a little confusing for everyone if they were both named bella haha... thumbelina is too long and tinkerbell is precious too but way to common for a chi... bella is too though so i dunno... 


what does mira-bella mean?


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

I like Sophia and it does go lovely with Bella  Just up to you if you think she looks like a Sophia


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

*ok*

weird exotic sorta name..

Porta

get it 

Porta Bella (like mushrooms) lol


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Mirabella means"beautiful sight"in italien  :wave:


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

:lol: sweetie


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i love the name vegas

kisses nat


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

ok so its been a week and i am still calling her puppy cuz i have no name for her! :? I've been searching high and low but nothing is just right. Suggestions? PLEASE!


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

i want names that go with my other dog bella... and emma would be too confusing cuz my name is emily and a lot of people call me emma or em


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Okay, I'm going with Bella being Italian and all... here are my suggestions (by the way, I think the puppy is way too cute!!)

Baci: means "kisses"
Gucci: we all know who/what Gucci is. I kept saying "Bella Gucci" over and over in my head... I kind of like the sound of it.)

Then I started thinking of "B" names and "Bonita" was all I came up with.


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

i like baci but she doesnt look like a baci or a gucci to me. They way i see it is bella is the princess diva and the little one is like... shes not princess diva type she is like i cant explain it.. what about the name bessame? it means kiss me in spanish... she kinda looks like a roxie or roxy to me... but im not in love with anythign yet


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow I love Roxie...
the girl in Chicago the musicals name is ROXY HART.. YOURS COULD BE ROXIE HEART!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

has anyone been watching corrie i love the name bella schenade hope i spelled it rite lol


----------



## Chiqui (Jul 27, 2005)

What about Allegra?
Italian for joyful


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

too many syllables... ARGH! I wish i wasnt so PICKY!!!


----------



## Chiqui (Jul 27, 2005)

Bubbles
SweetPea
Bailey
Fiesta
Siesta
Brinkley
Brooklyn
Kahlua
Boo
Pooh
Snicker


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

Ok some potential names:

Roxy/Roxie
Ciara (means black in celtic/gaelic)
Mia/Mea or MiMi (mine)
Skylar/Skylie/Sky
Sophia
Lexi
Sienna 

here is her pic again


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I love ciara.. means black mysterious
i love roxie
love skyler
I no a lexi... cant help bu loveeee that name!


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

which one does she look like the most?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Skyler reminds me of blue.. else my chi pup (same markings as yours lol) would have maybe of been that!
ciara... she defenatly looks like a ciara..
or a roxie.. maybe more a roxie!


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

oh jeeze make up ur mind already!!! :wink: the funny thing is i went through the same thing will bella. but bella was the very first name i picked for her but i was hesitant because my b/f brothers dog is named bella. but after a week or so i finally decided. always go with your first instinct.. mine is roxy so i may just go with that but i love ciara too... ok i need more of your opinions people!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

:lol: I like Roxie it goes with her.


----------



## Mimi (Jul 28, 2005)

I like Baby,she looks like one,she is so cute.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

:shock: what about both names Roxy-Bella?
My both chis have two names arerecious-Pearl
and Princess-Ella


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

because my other dog is named bella!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

:lol: i was just think it sound cute Roxy-Bella.
Actually i call Princess-Ella just Princess
and Precious-Pearl just Pearl so when i go to the vet i won't have to get up if they only mention one name.


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

I like Roxy ( my cats called Roxy) and I like Sienna!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

what about stella?

kisses nat


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

I love the name stella too but its too similar to bella and it would confuse the daylights out of em both! lol... I always wanted to name a pair of pups luna and stella. So CUte!!! Do you think Sienna is too similar to bella? I wish i would have gotten them at the same time so i could have named them something cute together. Like Paris, Cosmo, and Vienna! That is so precious! I wish this wasn't so hard!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Sienna is lovely or what about Sierra


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

Yeah i love seirra too but i would probably spell it ciara... i just dont know... if this was your pup what would you guys name it?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

ciara doesnt that sound like key - ara - thats cute too though 

I really like sienna or cierra/sierra :wave:


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

well i kknow some people pronouce ciara like sierra. There is a singer out here that is ciara but it sounds like sierra. I really like sienna too... now do u think they will get confused if they are names sienna and bella? kinda sounds alike but kinda doesnt... waht do u think?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I dont think they sound anything alike - my 2 Ozzy and lily sound more alike than sienna and bella and they both now which is there name


----------



## flute&chi (Jul 29, 2005)

what about rina? like bella and rina(ballerina)? or poco, it means little in italian. or if it is a hyper little baby you could name her moso(moe-so), it means motion in italian. just ideas.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I LIKE CIARA
OR MUNCHKIN LOL I LOVE MUNCHKIN (follow the yellow brick road!)


----------



## tmroby (Aug 27, 2005)

ILOVEKEIKI... Ciara and Sierra are pronounced the same my dear, and Sienna and Bella dont sound nothing alike either, hmmm :roll:


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

tmroby said:


> ILOVEKEIKI... Ciara and Sierra are pronounced the same my dear, and Sienna and Bella dont sound nothing alike either, hmmm :roll:


yes i am quite aware ciara and sierra are pronounced the same MY DEAR considering that is what i said in my post earlier. and sienna and bella both end in "a" so they sounda a LITTLE big alike :roll:


----------



## tmroby (Aug 27, 2005)

YOU REALLY NEED TO GO BACK UP AND RE-READ WHAT YOU WROTE! and since you seem a little slow, I will tell you exactly what you said, "THERE IS A SINGER OUT HERE THAT IS CIARA BUT IT SOUNDS LIKE SIERRA... LOL :lol: UMMM HELLO! THATS CAUSE THEIR THE SAME PRONUNCIATION JUST SPELLED DIFFERENTLY. And then you asked if they would get confused if their names were Sienna & Bella once again, this does not rhyme AT all!! so what are you talking about my young one? It seems like your the only one that will be confused, Im convinced with that! ha ha ha :wave: You probably should try proof reading what you write before sending it along so you wont get laughed at. WOW!


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

ilovekeiki said:


> Sienna is lovely or what about Sierra
> 
> Yeah i love seirra too but i would probably spell it ciara... i just dont know... if this was your pup what would you guys name it?
> 
> ...



how do i seem slow? that makes perfect sense... i was telling someone that it can be pronounced like SIERRA or KEY - ARA. you really shouldnt talk down to people or roll your eyes at them its rude


----------



## tmroby (Aug 27, 2005)

I wasn't being rude, thats what I thought you were being to me! Thats how it seemed when you responded. Anyhow, lets just blow this off, maybe we got off to a bad start. I dont want to be your rival, besides your puppy looks alot like mine :!: Shes cute! did you end up finding a perfect name for her :?:


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

What about Gwenyth? Olivia? Ava?...damn I like those names... I should have gotten a girl dog


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

i like jailynn or malaya..i know they dont really rhyme with bella though


----------

